# Where to get macro nutirents?



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

i have recently added some plants to my fresh water tank. i need to get some macro nutrients... i was wondering the best place in gta to get these. BA's seems a bit expensive...
i found these guys by reading at plantedtank.net
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/micro-macro-fertilizers.html
but they do not ship to canada....

any info would be great
thanks

Kyle


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You can find some of the stuff in any hydroponic store. It won't be as good as the stuff from the website you linked though.
Not sure where you live, but I goty mine from here:
http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/sandbox/index.php/Six-Pack/View-all-products.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply.... that looks pretty good... a little far from me (in brampton)
how do you know it will not be as good as the site i linked? is there a way to tell the quality of these things? or other things i should watch for?

thanks again..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The quality (purity) of the macronutrients you will be getting will likely be "technical grade." This means it would be used for purposes such as industry, agriculture, etc, and for all intents and purposes, is pure enough for aquarium usage.

As long as you are buying the pure chemical (i.e. potassium nitrate, potassium sulfate, etc) and it's not mixed with anything else, it will be fine. Technical grade is pure enough for our purposes. Of course, there are "higher" grades, such as USP, ACS, Reagent grade, etc., but these are highly purified (think 99.999% or better) and are usually for very specific purposes.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

kyle775 said:


> thanks for the quick reply.... that looks pretty good... a little far from me (in brampton)
> how do you know it will not be as good as the site i linked? is there a way to tell the quality of these things? or other things i should watch for?
> 
> thanks again..


They are part of Homegrown Hydroponics, there's a shop in Brampton too, Rutherford & Glidden...take the drive off Glidden, they're sort of around the back/side of the strip mall on the SW corner.

http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations/brampton.html


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Another place is hydrotech hydroponics,

I bought my C02 cylinder and dry fertilizers there.

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/

They have two locations, one in Markham and one in Scarborough.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dekstr said:


> Another place is hydrotech hydroponics,
> 
> I bought my CO2 cylinder and dry fertilizers there.
> 
> ...


That's the one Zebrapl3co originally suggested


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the product from exactly that store ........the trace element 100 grams.
Mix 1 teaspoon in a small water bottle and use 2 to 3x a week .
6 buxs worth should last a while .........
Good luck!!!

I dont know if it works i just do it cause thats what i was told to do lol
everything is alive and looking great so it must be that stuff!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> I have the product from exactly that store ........the trace element 100 grams.
> Mix 1 teaspoon in a small water bottle and use 2 to 3x a week .


How much water are you using?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

a small water bottle full , then put like a squirt full every other day or so


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> a small water bottle full , then put like a squirt full every other day or so


What is the volume of the small water bottle?


----------



## kyle775 (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks everyone i wound up getting some dry ferts from a hydroponics shop. im seeing some nice healthy growth.... thanks again.


----------

